# shipping from USA to Italy



## maxnig22 (Mar 18, 2016)

I need name of reliable mover/shipper to bring personal belonging to Italy in Milano area.
Stuff is in Virginia USA.
thank you


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

maxnig22 said:


> I need name of reliable mover/shipper to bring personal belonging to Italy in Milano area.
> Stuff is in Virginia USA.
> thank you


What kind of stuff? How much weight approximately? How many cubic feet approximately?

Have you reviewed the list of stuff that you cannot legally import into Italy?

Are you planning to bring furniture over? If so, be advised that it may not fit into a typical Italian apartment, through doorways or corridors. Also, the importation of leather upholstered goods is specifically forbidden.

Finally, bear in mind that everything you bring into Italy is subject to import duty which can be significant - upwards of 20% of an item's value. If you have Italian citizenship, you can avoid paying import duty by working closely with your local Italian consulate under repatriation rules.


----------



## Salmonela (Oct 26, 2015)

If you're still looking for a recommendation, I had what I felt was a pretty competitive quote for a 20 cu ft container From Atlanta to Lucca, Italy for USD4,860. Details:

The price Includes trucking the container from the port to your residence at origin and back to the port, fuel and mileage, custom clearance at origin for the households, terminal handling at origin, ocean freight, custom clearance at destination, delivery service, unloading the items into your new residence, unwrapping furniture, setting up the items in the rooms you want, reassembly of basic furniture, removal of packing debris.

Note - this quote did not include packing the container, as I'd not requested this service.

Company is: The Right Move, Inc. and the rep I dealt with is Dylan.


----------



## sensualspirit (Jul 7, 2010)

maxnig22 said:


> I need name of reliable mover/shipper to bring personal belonging to Italy in Milano area.
> Stuff is in Virginia USA.
> thank you


Hi,

I'd recommend the company that shipped my items.

They aren't a moving company so their prices are MUCH less, at least to Israel.

PM me if you want their contact info & are still looking.

Good luck


----------

